# Hook on hollow door



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

My wife wants a hook for a bathrobe on a hollow core door. 

The hook has been chosen (i.e., no need to suggest different types of hooks). 

It attaches with two screws. I think it's made by Moen. It has a plate you mount to the surface, and then the hook hangs off the plate with a set screw to hold it fast. I am certain the screws will fail if I just drive them into the door.

What about toggle bolts? I have a box of them.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your right, the only soild area is at the very top of the door.
Some doors are not truly hollow there's what looks like card inside so a toggle may not even work. Also a toggle needs more depth then what you have to be able to spread out.
I've used what looks like white plastic super cource thread hollow wall anchors. Lowes and HD have them. Not the cheap tiny differant colored ones.
Still not a great idea. To heavy a towel and it's going to pull out.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

pyper said:


> My wife wants a hook for a bathrobe on a hollow core door.
> 
> The hook has been chosen (i.e., *THERE IS AN OBVIOUS* need to suggest different types of hooks).
> 
> ...


Because the type you have chosen is simply not going to work.

This illogical statement... _*"The hook has been chosen (i.e., no need to suggest different types of hooks)."..*_ is not much different than asking how to carry a full size refrigerator on a motorcycle. You may hope for it to work, but it's a sure bet you won't be happy with the outcome.

This video will show you a possibility... But I have never seen them work well in ANY situation with such thin material as a door skin.
http://youtu.be/f0qK5M-E46g


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

pyper said:


> My wife wants a hook for a bathrobe on a hollow core door.
> 
> The hook has been chosen (i.e., no need to suggest different types of hooks).
> 
> ...


Toggle bolt needs a fair size hole to get the wings through. If you're not planning on hanging anything more than a bathrobe on it, a short hollow wall anchor will probably work for you. ACE hardware has them in all kinds of sizes. Probably have them at Lowes and Home Depot too but getting the right one for your application will likely be a crap shoot unless you can get ahold of one of their "professionals". 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNFv65-QTPI


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

through bolt it with a big 'ol fender washer on the other side


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The only way I know of is to make a nice decorative plaque like mount out of wood, glue and screw to door, then it is still iffy.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You COULD go all the way from side to side (door edge to door edge) with a 1x4, sinking the screws into the solid wood at the edges. Then you could mount three or four hooks across the width of the door.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I know the feelingof someone wanting a particular thing that just isn't right.

Hooks with adhesive backing that are designed for way more weight then you have is what has worked good. The thing is not just the weight of the robe but also the fact that it more than likely will get pulled down on.

There really is not a good way of just attaching that hook to the door. Any type of wall anchor I have seen is going to pull out or wear the hole bigger in time as the hook get repeatedly pulled on.

The idea of the 1x4 (could use oak or maple or something nice) that goes side to side and put on 2 or 4 hooks is probably the best. Use construction adhesive behind it and nail/screw it on. at the two side edges cut it on a 45degree angle or leave 1/4" flat then on the 45. Remember this needs to stop just short of hitting your door stop at the top and sides.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Willie T said:


> This illogical statement... _*"The hook has been chosen (i.e., no need to suggest different types of hooks)."..*_ is not much different than asking how to carry a full size refrigerator on a motorcycle. You may hope for it to work, but it's a sure bet you won't be happy with the outcome.


It's perfectly logical -- my wife likes _this_ hook, so it's going on the door. :whistling2:

I can repair or replace the door later, as necessary, but at the current time I just don't want to have a discussion about the hook. 

I think I might try stripping the paint off and using Loctite Power Grab construction adhesive on a piece of plywood. Maybe in the shape of a heart. :thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Pyper,
you can see it's fairly obvious there really isn't a good way to attach the hook to the hollow core door. Any chance you can mount the hook on the wall somewhere near the shower? Either that or swap the door out for a solid one. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

pyper said:


> It's perfectly logical -- my wife likes _this_ hook, so it's going on the door. :whistling2:
> 
> I can repair or replace the door later, as necessary, but at the current time I just don't want to have a discussion about the hook.
> 
> I think I might try stripping the paint off and using Loctite Power Grab construction adhesive on a piece of plywood. Maybe in the shape of a heart. :thumbsup:


Yeah, I guess I experience that logic around here from time to time, myself. :wink:


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Can you at least make the plate high enoough to catch the top of the door and screw into the wood as well as the loctite.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I like to overbuild stuff, too. But I was in the same situation as you. I installed a robe hook with two screws into a hollow core door with plastic wall anchors. I don't remember exactly what type they were, because they have been up there for so long. Try the wall anchors before you decide it won't work.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

This type of anchor could work. Drill a 5/16" hole, fold the wings and insert. When the screw is tightened, the wings pull tight against the inside of the door.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Make sure do not pull down on hook when you pull robes off


----------



## EvilNCarnate (Jan 27, 2011)

I have used command adhesive hooks on my front door for holding my wife seasonal door signs for years. I have had to replace the strip behind it maybe 5 times. I also use command adhesive strips and hooks for hanging my christmas lights. I typically have to replace the strips on about 5 each year when hanging lights and maybe 1 or 2 hooks. I have them around my front windows and along my eaves something like 50 hooks. I also use just the adhesive strips behind mirrors on the wall in my living room (6 decorational mirrors) and they have been hanging for 3 years. So I have to say, try a command adhesive hook solution. Get one for a heavier load and it will hold up better.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

If this was me and I was set on using that door and hook then I would take the following steps:

1. take door off jamb
2. measure where you want the hook to be placed width wise on the door
3 take a utility knife and separate the veneer from the solid blocking at the top for about 3-1/2" 
4. Take my oscillating tool with a flush cut blade and cut the the section out
5 plane down a 2x4 block so it fits 
6 dry fit it to see if it fit
7 apply glue to the block and fit it only the opening
8 clamp and remove glue squeeze out
9 when dry use screw that came with the hook to fasten it where the block was inserted
10 now you end up with a door that still looks the same and a hook that is up to the task of what it's intended for

That is just how I would do it though, I don't know if it is worth the effort for you or not.


----------

